# Which TreadWright Tires??



## Seabee15

Looking for some new tires for the plow truck. The truck is a 86 Chevy CUCV (M1008 or 5/4Ton) with a 7/6 western unimount.

Right I have some super bald 235/75 P.O.S tires on it.

I was looking at treadwright, 285/75R16's load range E and very interested in either the Gaurd Dog MT's or the Warden AT's.

Which would be better for the snow??


----------



## bullettooth81

I have a set of 265 wardens all mounted up on my spare rims. Haven't had a chance to try them yet, but they look like they will be awesome in the snow!


----------



## Seabee15

Are those Wardens pretty much identical to BFG AT's? were you able to get BFG casings?


----------



## bullettooth81

Yes, they are BFG casings. Look identical to the BFG ATs but MUCH cheaper. I also ordered them with the 'KEDGE' Grip. The re-tread work on them looks great! Unless you are looking really close, they look like new BFGs!! I was very happy with the quality and looks of the tires. Now I'll just need to see how well they perform. Hopefully I'll be putting them on the truck in a few weeks.


----------



## PrimoSR

I have the Guard Dogs. So for I like them a lot, haven't had them in the snow yet though. They were about 1/3 of the price name brand equivalent too!


----------



## festerw

I've got ~20K on the Warden AT's on my truck, pretty decent in the snow without the Kedge Grip and seem to be wearing well.


----------



## bhmjwp

We have been using these for 5+ years. The Guard Gog w/Krip edge for winter use only and the Warden w/Krip edge for year around use. The Gard Dogs are a little too much road noise for my taste. But for 3/4 ton and up trucks with heavy duty plows no better tire than the Guard Dogs!


----------



## RichG53

How about some Pic's of them ???????


----------



## festerw

here's mine when they had ~10k on them.


----------



## Rc2505

Why spend that much money on a re-tread, when for 20 to 30 dollars more you can get a brand new tire? Aren't re-treads known for seperating at the seams?


----------



## veggin psd

Rc2505;1096609 said:


> Why spend that much money on a re-tread, when for 20 to 30 dollars more you can get a brand new tire? Aren't re-treads known for seperating at the seams?


Where can YOU buy BFG AT Ko's for $120-$130?
I will take four sets if you can point me there.....287 75 16. For me it is about HALF the cost of new.

I have run the Warden's on BFG cases for years. With and without the walnut shells.
I have sets #5 & #6 mounted now. Wardens in the winter, gaurd dogs in the summer.


----------



## bhmjwp

Not sure about tire pricing in your area-but comparable tires on-line start at $170! I would say all told I have 360,000 over 5 trucks over 5 yrs. never had a problem. But my wife does carry a large life ins. policy on me. Maybe she is smarter than I.


----------



## festerw

For my 31's total was ~375 for BFG's it was going to be about 725. I'll take the chance on something different for about half price. Also studies show retreads are just as safe as new rubber


----------



## Rc2505

I am not trying to be a smart ass, I just know I bought 4 brand new Hercules AT 245-75-16 for 440.00, I just assumed that a BFG would be some what comparable. I had no idea they were as expensive as they are. As far as retreads, maybe I am just to old school in my information.


----------



## PrimoSR

bhmjwp;1096394 said:


> We have been using these for 5+ years. The Guard Gog w/Krip edge for winter use only and the Warden w/Krip edge for year around use. The Gard Dogs are a little too much road noise for my taste. But for 3/4 ton and up trucks with heavy duty plows no better tire than the Guard Dogs!


Glad to ready that! I just bought those tires this spring and haven't used them in the snow yet.


----------



## PrimoSR

Cell phone pics but you get the idea. They are 285/75/R16 Guard Dogs. Scroll to the bottom of the page.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=102672&page=2


----------



## jerrywane

*got mine testerday WOWWWWW*

:bluebouncGrab so good its scary.I think im gonna put my reg. tire back on the front cause it sticks the road soft and will take time to get used too......great tire,and the the tire shop guys jaws dropped when they seen how little it took to balence them!Getting another set for summer time ,and i got them with the walnut shels and glass in them awsume www.treadwright.com tryit youll like it


----------



## RichG53

cause it sticks the road soft and will take time to get used too..

Rewrite the last part of your first sentence.....
Cause I don't know what you are trying to say..


----------



## jerrywane

*Kedge grip*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WITH KEDGE GRIP

Kedge Grip: Our own unique blend of crushed (recycled) glass and crushed walnut shell particle blended into our full grade truck rubber. Kedge Grip acts in a twofold way; first the walnut shell is designed to come out leaving small (approximately 1 mm) size pits in the tread surface that will act as additional siping and create more traction edges to grip the road. The second is the crushed glass which is designed to stay in longer and create a gritty surface to help anchor you to the road. Does it really work? Don't take our word for it, read some of the testimonials. Also, check out the 4Wheeler magazine (though under a different name that we are not allowed to use any longer due to trademark issues) in the August 2009 issue. They consistently had excellent results with our Kedge Grip. I ment my old tires on the front ,because they are regular tires

thats what you i ger for quiting school and working my fingers too the bone....hated school


----------



## JD822

Rc2505;1096609 said:


> Why spend that much money on a re-tread, when for 20 to 30 dollars more you can get a brand new tire? Aren't re-treads known for seperating at the seams?


http://www.tirereview.com/Article/61442/are_retreads_really_any_good.aspx Thumbs Up


----------



## jerrywane

*Did you read your own link?????*

I did alot of r&d on these tires specifically,and the reviews were out of this world.As for the price ,the man that installed them said he would sell me,installed the exact same tire(but not a treadwright) for the mere cost of 1,125 bucks.....i have 625 in all four of mine ,thank you.These things are aw some,and i am going to buy a second set in the near future as the price of rubber is going ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.happy customer P.S. Read you own link


----------



## grec-o-face

285/75/16 Warden's in Load Range D here. Got about 5k on them. So far, so good!


----------



## JD822

jerrywane;1301214 P.S. Read you own link[/QUOTE said:


> Actually, I DID read my own link. I thought that anyone who was interested in retreads might like to read the one part in particular about "alligators" on the road are mainly from new tires, not retreads like many believe. The article also stated the date of the NHTSA article and how to get a PDF copy of it (thourhg email, although you could do a search for it). It also stated that maintenence is the number one reason for tread seperation, mainly due to improper inflation. Remember, not everyone who post's a link to something is clueless and actually DOES read what they are posting.


----------



## jerrywane

*Sorry j.d.*



JD822;1301259 said:


> Actually, I DID read my own link. I thought that anyone who was interested in retreads might like to read the one part in particular about "alligators" on the road are mainly from new tires, not retreads like many believe. The article also stated the date of the NHTSA article and how to get a PDF copy of it (thourhg email, although you could do a search for it). It also stated that maintenence is the number one reason for tread seperation, mainly due to improper inflation. Remember, not everyone who post's a link to something is clueless and actually DOES read what they are posting.


I thought you had wrote the part that was accually a quote berry berry sorry


----------



## adksnowo

Rc2505;1097074 said:


> I am not trying to be a smart ass, I just know I bought 4 brand new Hercules AT 245-75-16 for 440.00, I just assumed that a BFG would be some what comparable. I had no idea they were as expensive as they are. As far as retreads, maybe I am just to old school in my information.


I've run Treadwright tires as well as Hercules Terra-Tracs on both company vehicles as well as personal vehicles. The Treadwright tires are great for the money on everything I have put them on. The Hercules Terra-Tracs were bald after 20,000 miles, on a pretty lightweight Toyota Tundra that had the tires rotated at every oil change.


----------



## wizardsr

Just ordered a set of 4 225/70/19.5 for the rear of my F550. It has highway tires on it now, they'll be useless in another month... They didn't have many options in the 19.5, but the AP with kedge grip is supposed to have the best snow and ice traction. Time will tell, I'll post my impressions when I get them. The treadwrights were 1/3 the price of new tires for this truck. Thumbs Up Now if only they made the wardens in 305/65/18 for my 1 ton, it's due... again... And the BFG's are still $317ea...


----------



## PrimoSR

wizardsr;1318679 said:


> Just ordered a set of 4 225/70/19.5 for the rear of my F550. It has highway tires on it now, they'll be useless in another month... They didn't have many options in the 19.5, but the AP with kedge grip is supposed to have the best snow and ice traction. Time will tell, I'll post my impressions when I get them. The treadwrights were 1/3 the price of new tires for this truck. Thumbs Up Now if only they made the wardens in 305/65/18 for my 1 ton, it's due... again... And the BFG's are still $317ea...


Holy cow $317/tire! I am curious what you will think of the Kedge Grip. Mine don't have it right now but I think I will get it next time.


----------



## wizardsr

PrimoSR;1319044 said:


> Holy cow $317/tire! I am curious what you will think of the Kedge Grip. Mine don't have it right now but I think I will get it next time.


Yeah, they're spendy. Great performers in the snow, but spendy no less. Bought my first set this size before this truck's first winter in 05 for $312/ea. Getting 50k miles out of a set. Was hoping this set would last the winter, but it doesn't look promising, one of them is down to 5/32...

We'll see on the kedge grip. Seems like a neat concept, whether it works or not we'll see. This is my new salt rig, so she's gonna have some weight on her most of the time, my biggest concern is the end of a salt run when the hopper is nearing empty... I have high hopes. One thing's for sure, they can't be any worse than what's on it now. Thumbs Up


----------

